# talo black widow pricing?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Found the website but no pricing on there limited editions? Anyone know were i can get pricing? Tnx...HG


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

hemmigremmie said:


> Found the website but no pricing on there limited editions? Anyone know were i can get pricing? Tnx...HG


Here's the link to Davidson's Gallery of Guns "Gun Genie" for the NAA Black Widow in .22LR. List price is $274.

www.galleryofguns.com - Gun Genie - Davidson's most popular and powerful search engine to find and buy guns at galleryofguns.com

Just click on "Instant Quote" for OTD prices from FFL dealers in your area. They get the gun for you, no "transfer fee from an Internet outfit".
As usual, my most favorite "local gunshop guy" has the lowest price in my area. $239.11 out the door, which includes $22.36 tax.

No, I have no connection to Davidson's. Yes, their distributorship is located at my local airport.
Yes, I finally found this system, and used it to buy my last handgun. Yes, I am happy, and will always use it in the future. YMMV. :smt1099


----------

